# Noob carver



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

I posted a note a few weeks ago about changing up a few carving tools. I picked up a couple of Pfeils from the local tool store and am quite pleased with them. It was a toss up between aphelion and Flexcut. The rivets in the handles sold me. I also learned to sharpen the X-acto blades. So while I'm not really set…it's a start. Just like any other part of wood working. I chopped out these two figures. Yellow Cedar painted black. Pardon the mess.
Mark.

Why is 1 pic straight and 1 not? Jeez Louise!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

good job, Mark !!
good choice in the tools, also.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work!

Claude


----------



## bobnann (Apr 19, 2019)

Mentioned this before to other beginning carvers, consider joining a carving group. Most carvers are very willing to share their knowledge about their craft, including tools, sharpening, etc. And a nice way to make friends too!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice work! As far as the pics go, put them into some editing software and save them with different names. If I understand correctly, they will be oriented correctly, and more importantly, will have the geographical information scrubbed off. That works for me when I take pix with my Android phone and edit them in MSPaint. i avoid "i" anything as much as possible. 8^D


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

You have a good start on the form-line figures (dolphin & hummingbird?). I think the next step is to incise the details such as the eyes, split U's, etc. thru the black finish into the light wood (yellow cedar) as in this example:


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

As to the photos being sideways, I think when you use a phone to take the photo, if you hold the camera in the vertical (portrait) position, it will appear here as turned on it's side. If you hold the phone in horizontal (landscape) mode, it will appear correctly.

If it's an iPhone, go to your Photos app, click on the photo, then click the word Edit at tip right. At the bottom of the screen is an icon that looks like two carpenter squares and a couple of arrows. Click this, then at the top of the screen is a small grey square with one arrow. Click this, and the photo rotates 90° to the left. Click again, another 90°, etc. When done, click the yellow Done at the bottom right.


----------

